# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Metrcide 14 to replace seachem excel?

## herns

I dont know if this is available in Singapura but here's a good reading for the Flourish Excel of Seachem & Metricide 14 which I think would become very popular very soon. Its much more stronger that Excel so 2 Gal of Metricide for less price would go a long long way.

Im a big fan of Flourish Excel but its just expensive! I tried ordering Metricide 14, 2 Gallons for just US$22.14, Shipped. A 2 Liters of Seachem Excel is about US$30 + $7 shipping charges. 

Check this out:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fe...el-dosing.html

----------


## barmby

There are some safety concern regarding this chemical

----------


## herns

> There are some safety concern regarding this chemical


There is. 

If you have read the whole thread I place here, its an interesting discussion. I think on page 2 of that link you can find Seachem's answers.

I bought two (2) 1Gal Metricide 14. Seachem Excel is a great product. But its just too expensive. The cost of 2 liters of Excel is almost equal to the cost of 7.6 liters of Metricide 14.

----------


## Fuzzy

In Singapore its much cheaper in the long run to just use CO2 tanks than these carbon additives.

----------


## herns

> In Singapore its much cheaper in the long run to just use CO2 tanks than these carbon additives.


I use Pressurized CO2 too. But I still dose Excel or Metricide 14.

Heres my pressurized set up Id like to share.





The pressurized Solenoid is connected to PH controller. So when the PH gets low, the Solenoid is turned off and no bubbles are running.

----------


## Jon-san

Sorry to resurrect a year old thread, but does anybody here know where to find Metricide 14 in Singapore? Also, does anyone have any experience with using Metricide 14 in their tanks and it's effects on fish and shrimp?

----------


## royss78

Hey Bro, I'm not sure whether you can get Metricide in Singapore but there was once my friend gave me some Metricide to try and I lost some of my fishes... not sure if Metricide is fully to be blame but there are reports that it is not good for the fishes.

----------


## Jon-san

> Hey Bro, I'm not sure whether you can get Metricide in Singapore but there was once my friend gave me some Metricide to try and I lost some of my fishes... not sure if Metricide is fully to be blame but there are reports that it is not good for the fishes.


Ahhh, I see. Thanks for the reply!

----------


## herns

a two year old thread.

Ive been using metricide for nearly 3 years without problems. I got 3 gallons in stock. I dilute it with distilled water to get the strength of excel. Way cheaper than Excel. A gal would last for over a year.

----------


## blue33

If you can get your CO2 into fine bubbles and spread them around your tank well, you don't need Excel at all.

----------


## milk_vanilla

People use excel to keep algae's at the bay, and a co2 buffer while your co2 regulator is off. Unless you turn on your regulator 24/7.

I see more related to additional cost issue and dose habbit. 

Sent Tapatalk 2

----------


## blue33

I don't think you really know how you can manage your algae. It doesn't need 24/7 CO2 to control algae and btw are you sure 24/7 the excel is always inside the tank??? I can understand where you from cos too many people until now do not understand about algae thing.  :Blah:

----------


## AQMS

Anyway you cant get metrcide 14 in singapore...
Anyone use it here in singapore before?

----------


## barmby

I smell gun poweder. it depends lah. i can pour excel until plants get molten but algae are still there. everyone's tank is different the paramters ain't similar

----------


## herns

Not all algae are treated by overdosing Excel or metricide. But BBA, yes metricide 14 or excel can get rid of them IME.
Hair algae is tough recently in my tank and cannot get rid by excel but killed by algaefix.

----------


## blue33

All you need is "fine" CO2 distribute everywhere in the tank. Basic house keeping is a MUST, try to vacuum those dirt's on the ground also.

----------


## herns

There's a lot of factor that causes algae and treatment is not only CO2. Sometimes frequent water change and current inside the tank will get rid of them.

My tank do not suffer from algae. Its just sometimes, algae would appear when I get lazy.

 

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2

----------


## AQMS

> I smell gun poweder. it depends lah. i can pour excel until plants get molten but algae are still there. everyone's tank is different the paramters ain't similar


Yup,very much agree with your statement. Its all about balance and maintenance..
You can smell the gun powder??? i can see the bullet coming....  :Grin:

----------


## milk_vanilla

Blue,

Correct 
i'm not growing algae over the tank, thus i'm not algae expert.

----------


## blue33

Milk, 

You're just talking rubbish!

----------


## aquanick

Old thread but just came across this now as i am new to the forum! 
So this means that both metricide and cidex (14 or 2 :Cool:  are not available in singapore? Phew!

Btw, I called up Universal Laboratories Supplier (haig road) today, they said they have Glutaraldehyde 25% but not for sale to individual.. only schools and institutions..  :Mad: 
So only the expensive flourish excel is the option!  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## AQMS

> Old thread but just came across this now as i am new to the forum! 
> So this means that both metricide and cidex (14 or 2 are not available in singapore? Phew!
> 
> Btw, I called up Universal Laboratories Supplier (haig road) today, they said they have Glutaraldehyde 25% but not for sale to individual.. only schools and institutions.. 
> So only the expensive flourish excel is the option!


I told you so..... if it is available here to public most of us here will have our own cocktail of metrcide solution.

----------


## aquanick

But I got this through a friend who works in a clinic:
http://www.productcatalogue.bode-che..._basic_int.pdf
I will try and use this. According to the description, korsolex has 15% glutaraldehyde. Used widely in singapore in dental clinics.

----------


## qngwn

Do update us on the use of it. As a note of caution, the surfactants, corrosion inhibitors, fragrances as well as other chemicals inside this product might be harmful to the livestocks.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## aquanick

Oh.. ok.. any idea about this chemical : ethylendioxy dimethano?
Any chemists here..?  :Very Happy:

----------


## aquanick

Dear all..
small update. the Korsolex i bought and diluted to 1.3% glut; is working great as an algaecide. I have bba and a bit of gsa in my new tank, i started dosing 2ml alternate days and the rocks now are clean..  :Very Happy: 
No adverse effects on moss, blyxa japonica and stem plants on overdosing noted..  :Very Happy:

----------


## sateman

You have livestocks in there? Shrimps in particular?

----------


## aquanick

No shrimps as of now, neons and ottos as of now. Will add a few cherries this weekend.

----------


## aquanick

Added 12 rili and some rcs a week back. No causualties so far.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltsai

Where did you buy from? Can take a picture?

----------

